# Croatia .



## vindiboy (Jan 30, 2019)

Has any one toured Croatia in their van, can one wild there, is there Aire type stop overs  or is it just campsites, fancy a trip there this year so some info would be great Please. :drive:


----------



## Dezi (Jan 30, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> Has any one toured Croatia in their van, can one wild there, is there Aire type stop overs  or is it just campsites, fancy a trip there this year so some info would be great Please. :drive:



Morning young Sir,

We have toured Croatia a couple of times and if you scroll though "Aires on a shoestring" then you will find trips from Calais to Split 

complete with stopping places and photos.

The links are at the bottom of the page. Try no 7

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ing-11-a.html?highlight=Aires+on+a+shoestring

Dezi


----------



## John H (Jan 30, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> Has any one toured Croatia in their van, can one wild there, is there Aire type stop overs  or is it just campsites, fancy a trip there this year so some info would be great Please. :drive:



We were in Croatia with our motorhome in September/October of last year. It is one of the most difficult countries in the EU to wild in, with the police issuing large fines. However, there are a huge number of campsites at reasonable off-peak rates (especially if you have an ACSI card). No need to book campsites unless it is July/August. Croatia is a beautiful country (and the food and wine is pretty good too). One problem we had was that to get to southern Croatia (including Dubrovnik) you have to cross about 20km of Bosnia and my insurance company wouldn't issue a green card for Bosnia, so we visited the south by coach trip instead. We were told that there should be a bridge linking the south with the north within a couple of years but when we were there they had only got as far as clearing either end, so it probably won't be ready any time soon. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## roamingman (Jan 30, 2019)

I would be very weary of wild camping, there are still thousands of Mines, it is estimated it will take approximately 30-40 years to get rid of them all.


----------



## rockape (Jan 30, 2019)

plenty of spots to wild but at your risk as its illegal, an Austrian I spoke to in May was fined 3000 euros  for wilding, ruined his hols so headed back home.
I did ,however, stop in a carpark in a village on the coast  and didn't have an issue, but didn't sleep too well , expecting the old Bill to knock the door.


----------



## rockape (Jan 30, 2019)

John H said:


> We were in Croatia with our motorhome in September/October of last year. It is one of the most difficult countries in the EU to wild in, with the police issuing large fines. However, there are a huge number of campsites at reasonable off-peak rates (especially if you have an ACSI card). No need to book campsites unless it is July/August. Croatia is a beautiful country (and the food and wine is pretty good too). One problem we had was that to get to southern Croatia (including Dubrovnik) you have to cross about 20km of Bosnia and my insurance company wouldn't issue a green card for Bosnia, so we visited the south by coach trip instead. We were told that there should be a bridge linking the south with the north within a couple of years but when we were there they had only got as far as clearing either end, so it probably won't be ready any time soon. Enjoy your trip.


 You can get the ferry from Ploce single trip was about £30, I did ,however, drive thru Bosnia  via Neum and took a risk. Sometimes I just live on the edge.
 S


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 30, 2019)

Reading with interest as Croatia is on my list.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jan 30, 2019)

rockape said:


> You can get the ferry from Ploce single trip was about £30, I did ,however, drive thru Bosnia  via Neum and took a risk. Sometimes I just live on the edge.
> S



I winged it too.   I had a green card covering Bosnia but (1) it wasn't valid until the following month and (2) it had gone missing in the post (see poste restante thread!)  The only time I've ever driven uninsured and it was a nervous few miles, sitting bolt upright, we made it without incident though afterwards my fingers had to be prised off the steering wheel I was gripping it so tight!


----------



## carol (Jan 30, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> Has any one toured Croatia in their van, can one wild there, is there Aire type stop overs  or is it just campsites, fancy a trip there this year so some info would be great Please. :drive:



On my list too. I think lots of us are looking for somewhere different but it doesn’t look as if Croatia is going to be good for wild camping.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 31, 2019)

Another thinking of going to Croatia.  Pencilled in for April, using ASCI sites.


----------



## witzend (Jan 31, 2019)

Biggarmac said:


> Another thinking of going to Croatia.  Pencilled in for April, using ASCI sites.



Just a thought but might April be a bit early weather ways ?


----------



## rockape (Feb 1, 2019)

I left uk last year on 2 nd april and crossed into Croatia 2 weeks later, weather was good only cold in mid France .


----------

